# Short Scrotum lamb, what, why?



## secuono (Apr 8, 2012)

So I've read random sentences mixed in with castration and this one never gets explained or in general makes no sense.
Why would you leave the testicles in the body cavity, but remove the scrotum? Sounded like a weird, greedy looks issue than anything important. 

"Short-scrotum rams-
Less pain is associated with making a short scrotum ram versus a wether lamb. A short scrotum is a ram whose testicles have been pushed up into the body cavity and had its scrotum removed. Short scrotum rams are superior in performance to both wether and intact ram lambs."

Is it a ram that can breed, ram that can't and just for better meat? What the heck is the point other than confusing people that it's a wether and slightly safer than a ram who obviously has dangling parts?

And if this is a non-breeding ram, why would I want to castrate with testicles if it's less painful and can be done sooner than a full castration? If the dangerous ram thing is set aside, any other reasons?


----------



## ShadyAcres (Apr 8, 2012)

What I understand is that this procedure typically causes infertility.  The heat from the body cavity destroys sperm (?).  *Short scrotum rams are superior in performance to both wether and intact ram lambs* so faster weight gain means you can send them to the market quicker.   Management issues would be easier as you could run them in the same pasture with the ewe lambs.  Some people also like to use a teaser ram during flushing.  However, this procedure does not guarantee infertility so does not seem to be worth the risk in my opinion.


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 8, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> So I've read random sentences mixed in with castration and this one never gets explained or in general makes no sense.
> Why would you leave the testicles in the body cavity, but remove the scrotum? Sounded like a weird, greedy looks issue than anything important.
> 
> "Short-scrotum rams-
> ...


Removing the scrotum but not the testicles results in a cryptorchid. Cryptorchids are usually sterile because the body heat kills the sperm. To my knowledge, they still produce testosterone (because they are still 'rams') and so they perform comparably to rams. I don't know why they would grow better than intact ram lambs, though.

They _can_ breed (and probably will try), but they likely won't settle any ewes. Most cryptorchids (born that way or castrated to be that way, intentionally or not) are used for meat. I wouldn't say a cryptorchid is any safer than a non-cryptorchid. They are still a ram and they will grow like a ram (such as developing heavy muscled shoulders and necks, whereas a wether won't) and they will act like a ram (trying to breed ewes).

Because they will still have 'rammy' behavior, I would recommend doing a full-on castration with them rather than just push the testicles up into the body. I see how it would be less painful, but you still end up with a ram. Doing a full-on castration will result in a calm wether who will look more feminine in appearance (thinner neck, lighter muscled) but will be more even tempered than both due to a shortage of hormones.


----------



## Southdown (Apr 13, 2012)

My cryptorchid just got my baby lambs pregnant (I found out this morning).  Doesn't guarantee sterility.  Not worth it!


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Apr 16, 2012)

WoW! I had never heard of someone deliberately pushing the testicles up inside & removing the scrotum so learned something new. I had heard of animals being born as crytorchids.



> To my knowledge, they still produce testosterone (because they are still 'rams') and so they perform comparably to rams.


I totally agree with SheepGirl. We have had a couple bottle rams that were not castrated properly by the breeder in the past & they were a total pain in the butt! They acted like rams & being bottle babies pushed alot. Also I would still think the meat could be tainted if that breed is inclined to get taint anyways. 

I would not risk it at all.

Liz


----------

